# Joining Canadian army as an Asian



## spyoon (13 Mar 2011)

Hi everyone

Im 20 years old (turning 21), and  came to Canada when I was 14 with my family as landed immigrant.

Im thinking about joining Canadian army after finishing 3rd year of my college education.

The main reason I want to join force is..to be changed. Im one of those typical nerd shy asian kid you guys make fun of.
I don't like being me, sick of being push over no more. Im 6" tall but skinny as hell 

I haven't told my parents yet but Im sure my dad will be proud of me. He's one of those man who thinks that a "man" should join army once in his life to become a real man. 
My dad served in Korean force for 3 years back in 80's, and he said it was one of the best times in his life. and growing up with his army stories, i had a fantasy about army. always dreamed about being a soldier, but never had guts to do it.

So..I wanna hear from insider's perspective. Do you guys think i can make it in there?

any advice or things that i should know before i actually join?


----------



## dimsum (13 Mar 2011)

Lots of info to be had about recruiting, so I won't get into it.  However, I'd suggest looking up the local Reserve unit(s) in your town/city and check them out to see if you like what they do.  That way, you can "test the waters" and see if the CF is really to your liking or not.

As an aside, I noticed the title of your post and as another Asian, I can say with absolute certainty that I haven't experienced any discrimination with bad intentions because of my race (same goes with all other visible minorities that I've worked with.)


----------



## mad dog 2020 (13 Mar 2011)

As a proud parent of two regular serving EMs, and like your father I too  served as a soldier.  Best 25 yrs of my life and I started as a reserve at 16.
I suggest you go for it. Go regular and you will meet a whole bunch of shy kids, who learn to lean on each other for a common goal. To pass basic as a group. 
My daughter said just yesterday that it really helped with a stronger work ethic. What the heck sign up for 3 yrs and at least while you plan for your future you got a couple bucks in your jeans.  
Not to mention free training and education.
So what are you waiting for.  As for being an Asian, you morph into a service member of Asian descent.
God bless and 
Good luck.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Mar 2011)

I'm not sure what the Asia trade is, or if it's open, but if your CFAT results indicate you have an aptitude to be an Asian and you're merit-listed high enough, you can apply to join as an Asian.

Best of luck with that.


----------



## Nauticus (18 Mar 2011)

Without being sarcastic or anything, you have to be a man _before_ joining the army.

You have to get in shape _first_.
Grow a backbone _first_.
Develop some nerves _first_.
Stop being a push over _first_.

Anything the military "makes" you should be done yourself first. If you lack the willpower or the will in general to make these changes, your success in the military may be limited. Don't expect the CF to mold you into the perfect soldier - yes, they will do a good job of it, but you should at least be making an effort first.


----------



## Sigger (18 Mar 2011)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> Without being sarcastic or anything, you have to be a man _before_ joining the army.



I pretty much completely disagree.

All you need is Drive, Determination and Discipline.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Mar 2011)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> Without being sarcastic or anything, you have to be a man _before_ joining the army.



I wonder how i made it this far then, because i was a stupid 17 year old kid when i joined.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Mar 2011)

Not to mention what ArmyVern may have to add.    >


----------



## PPCLI Guy (18 Mar 2011)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> Without being sarcastic or anything, you have to be a man _before_ joining the army.
> 
> You have to get in shape _first_.
> Grow a backbone _first_.
> ...




Hmm.  Harsh words from someone who said this before THEY joined:



> Physical Training & Standards / Re: PT Testing Information For All New CF Members Headed to BMQ or IAP/BOTP
> « on: May 29, 2008, 20:33:22 »
> You're kidding! You don't have to prove you can do 19 pushups, 19 situps, the pullups, and the run prior to BMQ??
> 
> Just yesterday I actually postponed by appointment to physically prepare even more.



And that was a scant 3 years ago....before you VR'd and then re-joined to do your second BMQ.

Perhaps a slightly less strident tone might be applicable in this case.


----------



## Dog (20 Mar 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what the Asia trade is, or if it's open, but if your CFAT results indicate you have an aptitude to be an Asian and you're merit-listed high enough, you can apply to join as an Asian.
> 
> Best of luck with that.



Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (20 Mar 2011)

Listen dude, if you are thinking of joining just go for it, don't let some of the keyboard warriors and wannabe tough guys that troll around here sway your decision.  6 years ago I was one of those so called nerdy kids... now I have a university degree and am an infantry pl comd... if I can succeed at this anyone can.

just go for it mate, go talk to a recruiter find a trade you are interested in and jump into it.  It will be hard at first but everything gets easier as you gain more knowledge and experience.  You have 3 years of College already... may I ask what in, if you transfer to university do a couple more years you can go officer.  

Royal Military College (Check it out)
http://www.rmc.ca/index-eng.asp


----------



## DirtyDog (20 Mar 2011)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Hmm.  Harsh words from someone who said this before THEY joined:
> 
> And that was a scant 3 years ago....before you VR'd and then re-joined to do your second BMQ.
> 
> Perhaps a slightly less strident tone might be applicable in this case.


Ouch!


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Mar 2011)

spyoon said:
			
		

> Im 20 years old (turning 21), and  came to Canada when I was 14 with my family as landed immigrant.



Do you have your Canadian Citizenship yet? If not, I'd get that before I applied.


----------



## ericl (25 May 2011)

spyoon,

Yeah, I too have the same concerns as you do... I don't want to be rude or anything but regardless of how perfect you speak English/French or how accustomed you are to the culture of Canada, there is this invisible barrier between visible minority and the rest of the society that most white guys don't understand.


----------



## J.J (25 May 2011)

ericl said:
			
		

> spyoon,
> 
> Yeah, I too have the same concerns as you do... I don't want to be rude or anything but regardless of how perfect you speak English/French or how accustomed you are to the culture of Canada, there is this invisible barrier between visible minority and the rest of the society that most white guys don't understand.



No (reverse) racism in that statement....  :


----------



## Hal Jordan (25 May 2011)

Eric,

I don't want to sound insensitive, but you shouldn't let those barriers get in the way of your career. I'm not trying to downplay the racial disparity in this country, but at the same time I don't think things are that bad. There is inequality in the  world, but that doesn't mean you should give up and not do anything (I am making a presumption here of course). 

Anyways best wishes.

Hal


----------



## dimsum (25 May 2011)

ericl said:
			
		

> spyoon,
> 
> Yeah, I too have the same concerns as you do... I don't want to be rude or anything but regardless of how perfect you speak English/French or how accustomed you are to the culture of Canada, there is this invisible barrier between visible minority and the rest of the society that most white guys don't understand.



Could you please elaborate?  I'm an Asian who's been in the CF for a little while, and I've never had any issues because of my ethnicity.  Jokes maybe (mostly ones I started), but never anything said/done maliciously or even seriously.


----------



## BernDawg (25 May 2011)

I did my basic training at 19 and damned near craped my pants first day!  You get over it and develop the required gonads to persevere. Talk to a recruiter and give it your best shot. You've got nothing to lose.


----------



## Nauticus (25 May 2011)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Hmm.  Harsh words from someone who said this before THEY joined:
> 
> And that was a scant 3 years ago....before you VR'd and then re-joined to do your second BMQ.
> 
> Perhaps a slightly less strident tone might be applicable in this case.


I don't agree. I made mistakes, learned from them, and provided advice of what I learned.

We're both CF, so we are both fully eligible to provide this threadstarter with advice.


----------



## taerakwon (25 May 2011)

Look, I'm a South Korea born Canadian just like you.  My father was an Air Force Chief Warrant Officer, and my mother was a Sergeant back in S Korea.  I immigrated to Canada when I was 11, and I graduated from UofT with HBSC.  I am 5"10 skinny but fitted; however, I grew up like a solider.  I believe what is most important for your possible enrolment is how you perceive yourself and your surroundings.  Your mind got to be in shape, and if you think that you are skinny and being bullied, maybe something is wrong with you or people just don't like your appearance.  There is always discrimination, and when it goes to extreme level, some people become racist or sexist.  I believe that you shouldn't just take your blame on others or on you for being bullied and skinny, instead what you really got to do is to find out what you are lacking to become a solider.  Don't pursue your life as a solider just because you want some change.  Of course, your life will change extremely as soon as you enrol as a member of the CF; however, changes might be too extreme for you to handle.  Think positively but more rationally.  Try to find out the true reason why you do want to enrolled as a CF member.  IF you find an answer, and if you still want to join the CF, good luck with improving yourself to be a more suitable CF solider.  I do recommend you to actively be involved with volunteering, working, exercising, and studying.

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## callsign (26 May 2011)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> I don't agree. I made mistakes, learned from them, and provided advice of what I learned.
> 
> We're both CF, so we are both fully eligible to provide this threadstarter with advice.



You started off too high and mighty on the kid and then you got called out.  It happens sometimes.


----------



## Redeye (26 May 2011)

spyoon said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> 
> Im 20 years old (turning 21), and  came to Canada when I was 14 with my family as landed immigrant.
> 
> ...



Just go for it.  Work hard to prepare before you go and if you have the determination to do it you'll be successful.  As for ethnicity, I wouldn't worry about it - you'll be fine - officially, we don't tolerate discrimination, and realistically, the only thing I've ever seen people being judged for is the effort they put into the job, most people couldn't care less where you come from.  You'll find people joke a lot but generally, it's been in the cases of various courses and units that the "victim" is usually the initiator of the jokes, and it's all in good humour.

Funny enough, there's a Dimsum on this site, but we had a guy in my old unit that took Dimsum as a nickname (he chose it for himself, incidentally), and it was a source of good humour all around.

Do your homework, decide if the path is right for you, and go to it.  If you want it, you'll succeed, and far more people will help than hinder.


----------



## fixerdude (26 May 2011)

From my experience, ethnicity has never been a barrier. The 3 D's mentioned early are essential. Go talk to your local recruiter and get the process rolling.


----------



## Loachman (26 May 2011)

My only concern regarding somebody's ethnicity is their food.

Just bring enough to share.


----------



## Redeye (27 May 2011)

Loachman said:
			
		

> My only concern regarding somebody's ethnicity is their food.
> 
> Just bring enough to share.



Indeed.  My roommate on CAP was Vietnamese, and he along with another guy (Derek, who's a member of army.ca and I can't think of his username) got everyone on the course addicted to these things called AsiaBoy sesame cakes.  They were awesome, great ruckmarch fuel and morale booster, but when he ran out, things got a little bad.


----------



## chrisf (27 May 2011)

Loachman said:
			
		

> My only concern regarding somebody's ethnicity is their food.
> 
> Just bring enough to share.



One of my course mates on QL5 was of east-Indian decent, from Toronto... was headed home one weekend, said he couldn't wait to get some of his mom's home made curry... me being a lover curry, joked that he should bring me the left overs...

Three days later he returned, with two enormous paper bags crammed with food... apparently he mentioned to his mother he had some buddies who liked curry, she got quite excited, and insisted on ensuring we were well fed...

Unfortunately it was about 8:00PM when he returned, we had already had supper earlier that evening, we had no fridge in which to store the food, and there was no way for us to eat it all that evening.... but god did we ever try... and it was so good... it was delicious... the next time he went home, I sent along a thank you card...


----------



## Sig_Des (27 May 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> One of my course mates on QL5 was of east-Indian decent, from Toronto... was headed home one weekend, said he couldn't wait to get some of his mom's home made curry... me being a lover curry, joked that he should bring me the left overs...
> 
> Three days later he returned, with two enormous paper bags crammed with food... apparently he mentioned to his mother he had some buddies who liked curry, she got quite excited, and insisted on ensuring we were well fed...
> 
> Unfortunately it was about 8:00PM when he returned, we had already had supper earlier that evening, we had no fridge in which to store the food, and there was no way for us to eat it all that evening.... but god did we ever try... and it was so good... it was delicious... the next time he went home, I sent along a thank you card...



I don't remember curry-fest...was I drunk?


----------



## HItorMiss (27 May 2011)

The better question is when are you sober?


----------



## chrisf (27 May 2011)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> I don't remember curry-fest...was I drunk?



I don't remember you being around... It was my clone and I for sure, a few other people... she sent out enough food to easily feed 8 people... couldn't find many people willing to help, but god did we try hard to eat it all... it was so gooooood....


----------



## Journeyman (27 May 2011)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> I don't remember curry-fest...was I drunk?


Not invited? That's so sad.

I guess that's the price you pay for being so shy  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (27 May 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Not invited? That's so sad.
> 
> I guess that's the price you pay for being so shy  ;D



Sure. It's my meek nature. I think I spent most of my evenings in B76 that course. Worked out well, would show up for inspection and my bed was already made.



			
				BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> The better question is when are you sober?



Touche


----------



## xena (27 May 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I wonder how i made it this far then, because i was a stupid 17 year old kid when i joined.


I was a dumb 22 year old.  I had exactly zero exposure to the CF (no cadets, reserves or anything in the area I grew up in!), other than some of my grandfather's stories from when he lied about his age to get into the Army during WW1.

The best thing to do is not give yourself the option to quit.  Make them kick you out on medical grounds or a training failure, but don't just give up.  IMHO, they're not looking for "Rambo's", just people who can work as a team and don't quit.


----------



## Romanmaz (29 May 2011)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> Without being sarcastic or anything, you have to be a man _before_ joining the army.
> 
> You have to get in shape _first_.
> Grow a backbone _first_.
> ...


That was a little bit harsh, but considering the fact that right now the Canadian Military isn't desperate for people, and only looking for the best of the best out of thousands of applicants, if you want any chance of getting in you should definitely take some of that to heart. When you get interviewed they will see right through you if you're not 100% committed to what your applying for, and taking necessary steps to prepare yourself for whats ahead can definitely make the difference between getting a job offer or being on a waiting list for 4 years. Sorry if that sounded harsh but the recruitment process is alote more competitive now then it was 5 years ago.


----------



## kawa11 (6 Jun 2011)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Indeed.  My roommate on CAP was Vietnamese, and he along with another guy (Derek, who's a member of army.ca and I can't think of his username) got everyone on the course addicted to these things called AsiaBoy sesame cakes.  They were awesome, great ruckmarch fuel and morale booster, but when he ran out, things got a little bad.


[sarcasm]Oh yeah, without the bribe of food us white people would probably 'tar and feather' him like we do the other Asians[/sarcasm]


----------



## callsign (9 Jun 2011)

kawa11 said:
			
		

> [sarcasm]Oh yeah, without the bribe of food us white people would probably 'tar and feather' him like we do the other Asians[/sarcasm]


Asian cuisine is very tasty my friend!


----------



## Fanfreluche (14 Jun 2011)

you guys are really making me jealous and hungry... i love food from all over the world .... 
darn.. now i hope when i go to BMQ there will be a ton of  people from different ethnicity to give me  some good recipe


----------



## nmullis (4 Jan 2012)

I have a question i know its anold post, but are you a canadian citizens yet? If not better to get that first before joining. Because it does require you to have that. Better to go in with all your documents then none, to get a better chance for faster enlisting. I think its great that asian-canadian are interested in the CF. Being one myslf icant wait to join.

Good luck to you


----------

